# The best men's slip-on shoes to wear without socks in the summertime?



## ACB (Apr 23, 2010)

I previously posted a thread in this forum about flip flops to wear during the summertime. But I've been looking at slip-on shoes to wear without socks. What kinds are the best to wear? They can be suede, canvas, or leather. I'd prefer to spend less than $50 for a pair of them. Thanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

To be candid, it would be virtually impossible to find me wearing any shoe designs (out of the house), without socks. However others do and to each his/her own. Sperry offers canvas slip-on designs that might be found with-in your price range. Pass Weejuns, purchased at discount, can frequently be had for $60, on a bit less. Enjoy the hunt...it's half the fun!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Sperry Stripers performed admirably on the boat this weekend!!


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

TopSiders and Tods driving shoes......


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

look at espadrilles - I love them. There are so many out there that you'll almost certainly find something you love. Start at https://www.espadrillesetc.com/ to get an idea of the broad range of styles. These pictures are from their site - the top ones are about $55 and the bottom ones are $90, I think. This is high for Espadrilles (although fair if you like the way they look and fit). You can find great ones for $15 too.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm partial to the summery jangle of a bit loafer myself.

DH


----------



## 46L (Jan 8, 2009)

I am partial to a driving moc. 

You can check our The Shoe Mart or Zappos for options in your price range.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

My preference is for huaraches - woven leather slip-ons. The weave is genuinely open, not a decorative veneer over solid leather. They can often be found for less than $100, sometimes for as little as $20 or $30. They tend to fall apart after extended wear, but they're good for one season, sometimes two. Casual enough to look OK with bermuda shorts, vastly more cool and comfortable than boat shoes, and dress up (to decent casual, not actual business dress, obviously) better than canvas shoes or sandals.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I wear these Dockers. I know that you said slip ons, but the fact is that the laces only come untied once or twice a year so in reality they are slip ons.










Cruiser


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

My go-to's are Sperry Top-sider Gold Cups with laces relaxed to allow them to be slipped on. These have rolled padding around the opening that protects my bony lower ankles and padded insoles to keep my soles from getting beat up on pavement. Totally comfortable and still looking good after years of abuse:biggrin2:


----------



## Mute (Apr 3, 2005)

Usually Sperry Topsider boat shoes or the equivalent from any number of other decent makers. I like the ones from Rockport also.


----------



## TheWGP (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm partial to the Alden for BB unlined LHS worn sockless - though I do wear them with socks as well, the whiskey and lighter #8 pair do take especially well to sockless summer wear. Just another data point!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

My favorite summer slip-on shoe is TOMs espadrilles.



This is my pair.

I also like wearing Sperry Topsiders, and my Bass weejuns penny loafers.


----------



## midtownmainer (Jan 12, 2010)

SEBAGOS!! 

As a former Maine resident, I am biased, but after owning numerous pairs of both Sperry's and Sebagos, I must say that I believe the latter to be of higher quality. The leather seems to be a bit less prone to breaking down and the soles are thicker (good for city walking, when a nice waterfront is unavailable ). They also make other suitable sock-optional choices, which I have yet to explore. Anywho, all of the choices mentioned above are also very nice options. Just my two cents...

cheers


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

https://www.shoebacca.com/ralph-lauren/crocodile-m031890.html


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

Mute said:


> Usually Sperry Topsider boat shoes or the equivalent from any number of other decent makers. I like the ones from Rockport also.


+ 1 on the Sperry's. I go with A/O's and they slip right on and off. They get better over time.

KM


----------



## Anon 18th Cent. (Oct 27, 2008)

These are the finest espadrilles in the world:

www.lamanualalpargatera.com/

These are very nice also:

www.castaner.com


----------

